# how fast do shrimps breed?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i have a 10g thats currently housing some fish for sale and i was wondering if i could use it to breed shrimps for food for my other cichlid tank once its empty.

how fast do shrimps breed? are there certain species that are more prolific (reproduce more) than others?any species that grow faster than others? any chance a 10g tank could grow a decent amount of food for my 37g cichlid tank?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know about other but the 5 cherry shrimp I started with 3 weeks ago is probably close to 20 now. most are still very small babies, but if you have a good sized colony to start with you I would think you'd get lots.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

do the cherry shrimp grow really fast? do some shrimps grow faster than others?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Unless you had several tanks of them, you'd never be able to grow enough since they're so small. I'd do crayfish instead for cichlids. They don't reproduce any faster, but since they're bigger, you wouldn't have to feed as many.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Anything special that the shrimp should be fed once the females drop the shrimplets? I have had a few hatchings but they seem to dissappear after a few days. My tank is a mix of cherrys and red crystals.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hmm, like have a couple marble crays and feed the cichlids all their young clones? interesting.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Get marble crayfish for feeding, many members here do it as they are always having babies here is some info, might help a bit http://www.marbledcrayfish.com/marbledcrayfish/Welcome.html


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Neocaridina Heterepoda, Neocaridina Zhangjiajiensis, Cardina cf. Malawa or Caridina pareparensis (Malawa Shrimp) are the most prolific.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol where do i get those


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Just get some of the Neocaridina Heterepoda. It doesnt have to be the red cherry or yellow shrimp, you can get the wild ones. Wsl has the wild ones for 75 cents each i think.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

whats is wsl


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

He's talking about me


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Around 1- 2 month initially. It takes 1 month for the female to get with eggs and then 1 month for it to hatch. But once you get started it should take 1.5month for a cycle.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

so do u sell shrimp too wsl? which are the cheapest u have? i have some amanos now and theyre cleaning my rocks (the 10/12 that werent eaten are anyways) really well.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ok so i have 8 amano shrimp now, and im going to be getting 20 of these cherries from wsl. what water temperature and ph should i have for shrimps?


----------

